# What's in your CD player?



## the dude abides (Dec 16, 2009)

A friend said to me today that he thought you could tell a lot about a person by the music they listen to.  I disagee totally.  Only because I listen to all kinds of stuff.  From metal to bluegrass, I'm all over the board on music.  

But I thought it would be fun to find out what you're listening to currently.

Lately I've been into Neil Young.  What about you?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 16, 2009)

I think I have Nickleback in mine.


----------



## scpatterson (Dec 16, 2009)

Ac/dc!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## treegje (Dec 16, 2009)

stand entirely behind dude
I also listen to many music Geres


----------



## chuckwagonbbqco (Dec 16, 2009)

I am pretty old. I have a four trak

Listenin to Hayseed Dixie


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Dec 16, 2009)

Charlie Daniels


----------



## bassman (Dec 16, 2009)

Older country and most all of the bluegrass.


----------



## larry maddock (Dec 16, 2009)

CHRISTMAS MUSIC


----------



## bbq engineer (Dec 16, 2009)

Currently in the deck is Shinedown - the sound of madness.

I'm with Brian...last night I was watching some nickelback videos via the internet, and SC, if stranded on an island with only one choice to take, it would be AC/DC Back in Black or Highway to Hell.

I will listen to a lot of all genres, and mostly through the day is talk radio.


----------



## cheapchalee (Dec 16, 2009)

Southern Rock mostly, Charlie Daniels, Marshall Tucker, Lynard Skynard, Allman Brothers, Nickleback.  When I into a laugh, Rodney Carrengtion.  Listen to a wide selection of country.

But like a lot of things it kinda relates to the beverage in the hand, and the mood.  When riding back and forth to work the ipod is on shuffle, so I get blues, bluegrass etc..

Charlie


----------



## blue (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm all over the place as well with my musical taste.

I am currently listening to a lot of unplugged CDs like Alice in Chains, Stone Temple Pilots and Chris Cornell.

When I am around the kids we typically listen to music I can trust like the Beatles and country.


----------



## meatball (Dec 16, 2009)

The Grateful Dead and Wilco are my go-to bands. I'm a big Dead Head, both of my kids are even named after Dead tunes.


----------



## rivet (Dec 16, 2009)

Got a 6 disc player and currently in it are:
Dire Straits Live
The soundttrack to the original Ocean's 11 (Dean Martin, Sammy Davis Jr. etc)
Little Feat- waiting for columbus
Al Jolson- some "best-of type" compilation
New Riders of the Purple Sage- the adventures of panama red
I forget the last one, I think it's Sarah Mchlachlan.


----------



## mr mac (Dec 16, 2009)

Also a 6 CD player;

Wow Hits 2009 (2 discs) Christian contemporary
Wow Hits 2010 (2 discs) Christian contemporary
The Best of Alan Parsons Project 
A Decade of Steely Dan


----------



## jak757 (Dec 16, 2009)

What a great idea!  I always enjoy finding out what other people like in the way of music.  As stated -- it says something about the person, and helps you get to know him/her a bit more.

My CD's currently:

1.  Bruce Springsteen -- a compilation from various albums (Love his music -- not his politics)
2.  Niel Young 
3.  The Black Keys/Dan Auerbach (A duo from Akron - gotta check them out!)
4.  Beatles Revolver -- the remastered version
5.  Cross Canadian Ragweed -- don't let the name fool you.  A hard rockin country like band.  Always play some Neil Young live
6.  Fountains of Wayne.  Fun pop stuff...


----------



## autoferret (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm w/ alot of you guys.  I've got a huge MP3 collection w/ anything and everything.
But i just found a new band called "Florence and The Machine" kind of a mix of Violent Femmes and White Strips.  Or some James McMurtry, Frank Zappa, DMB just to name a few.


----------



## richp692 (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm like you every eclectic, Yesterday on my way home from work Joe Bonamassa - Blues deluxe. This morning on my way in The dead – American Beauty.  Right now at my desk The Avett Brothers. I will listen to anything but rap and polkas


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 16, 2009)

I could be all over the board on this one. Currently in the player in the shop I have.

Ted Nugent. 
The Doors.
Alice In Chains.
Ronnie James Dio.
Ozzy.
Judas Priest.
Joe Walsh.
Blondie.
Bob Seager.
Molly Hatchet.
Queen.
Red Hot Chili Peppers.
Rolling Stones.
Ten Years After.
Traffic.
Blind Faith.
Creedence Clearwater Revival.
Meat Loaf.
Deep Purple.
Talking Heads.
Tom Petty.
Pink Floyd.
Static X.
Insane Clown Posse.
White Zombie.


And Johnny Cash......The man in Black


----------



## rickw (Dec 16, 2009)

Just the other day it was The Beatles and Zeppelin. I also like the Blues with Stevie Ray Vaughan being my favorite.


----------



## mcp9 (Dec 16, 2009)

Metallica!


----------



## chisoxjim (Dec 16, 2009)

Grateful Dead(my daughters middle name is Cassidy)
Widespread Panic
North Mississippi Allstars

thats pretty much the rotation.

needing to get me some Stevie Ray Vaughn


----------



## scpatterson (Dec 16, 2009)

Ohhhh yeah!!!!!!


----------



## roscoe dog (Dec 16, 2009)

Right now I have Depeche Mode, Elvis Costello, Bad Religion, Rush, Pink Floyd and the Sick Puppies in.


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 16, 2009)

Tool is currently in the CD player in the truck.


----------



## rickw (Dec 16, 2009)

Rush 2112 is in at the moment.


----------



## richp692 (Dec 16, 2009)

You gotta love the allstars.


----------



## chisoxjim (Dec 16, 2009)

hell yeah, that Luther Di*kinson can really play the guitar, and those 3 dudes put out alot of sound for just 3 guys.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 16, 2009)

Gave up the CD player for my iTouch with 1400 songs on it - lots of Jimmy Buffet and 60's music. Gotta love some of the Black Eyed Peas- Taylor Swift- Carrie Underwood -  stuff too. My grandkids cant beleive the music I listen to. Two of them wiped out their play list and copied mine LOL


----------



## fired up (Dec 16, 2009)

Lamb of God


----------



## fire it up (Dec 16, 2009)

Usually I just listen to NPR on the radio, lots of news and love the show Car Talk and You Bet Your Garden.
I think the CD is Dr. Horrible's Sing-Along-Blog.
It's actually an amazing internet movie they made last year during the writers strike.

Other than that it's The Beatles, Pink Floyd, The Doors, Tom Petty

I wonder if Myron Mixon has a CD out, he is the Kanye of BBQ after all...


----------



## jtsteve (Dec 16, 2009)

Merle Haggard, Down every road


----------



## richp692 (Dec 16, 2009)

You should look at the band 'The Word' It's the NMAS along  with John Medeski and Robert Randolph, good stuff.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 16, 2009)

LOL----Seems I'm all alone:

I don't listen to a lot of music like I used to, but if I'm forced to listen to anything, it wouldn't be the same as any of the stuff so far mentioned here. I guess I'm the only old guy who has chimed in here so far, because nobody mentioned The Beach Boys, Elvis, Bobby Vinton, Johnny Mathis, Ricky Nelson, The Righteous Bros, The Supremes, The Platters, or any of the groups from the era where you could actually understand the freakin' words, instead of just a lot of bangin' & screaming, because they don't have a singing voice. For the last 20 years or so, it seems anybody can make a record, whether they can sing or not. The fact that people can stand to listen to it is beyond me. 
I am a firm believer in "If you can't slow dance to it, it aint music".
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






IMHO,
Bearcarver

PS: Right now I'm stuck hearing Christmas music, by the same female person who has been making me listen to it for the last 41 years. 
LOL----Even that's better than most of the modern noise.


----------



## chisoxjim (Dec 16, 2009)

thanks for the tip.


----------



## fire it up (Dec 16, 2009)

Bearcarver...no Al Greene on the list?

Love Al Greene, was supposed to see him in Woodstock 99 (the one with riots and burning cars and such) but he didn't show and we got up early for that.


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 16, 2009)

LOL. No your not alone there Bearcarver. Yeah, the music is different, thats for sure. But sometimes you just gotta have that loud roaring noise. Or as my dad calls it, Novacaine music. I like some of the older stuff. Like Ricky Nelson, Love The King, Elvis. And really like Jerry Lee Lewis, but I don't think you could slow dance to Great Balls of Fire LOL.

By the way, I too am stuck listening to Christmas music by the same woman. I think I will trade her in for a younger, newer model LOL.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 16, 2009)

LOL----Yeah him too, but I didn't want to make my list too long.
Actually I could add Frank Fontane when he wasn't talking funny as Crazy Gugenhime "Hiya Joe", and Jim Nabors when he wasn't talking funny as Gomer Pyle----"Golly Sgt. Carter !"
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





There were other singers in some of the old comedy shows who were better than most screamers in today's "music" world, like Anson Williams (Potsie Webber on Happy Days).

But like I said----Only my opinion.
Maybe that's what I get for working around artillery in the 60s, and too many hours chainsawing without ear protection. Huh???
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





BC


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 16, 2009)

Nope, nor "You aint nuthin but a hound dog" either, but those guys could sing.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





BC


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 16, 2009)

Does nobody have "Live at Folsom Prison" in their cd player???

Im shocked!


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Dec 16, 2009)

Not in my player right now, but I do have it in my collection.
Glad to see some DeadHeads here. I love the Grateful Dead! Saw 19 shows. Still have the ticket to what would have been #20 (show canceled due to "rioting")

Otherwise my fav would have to be The Yonder Mountain String Band.

Dave


----------



## fire it up (Dec 16, 2009)

After Jerry passed I was lucky enough to get my hands on some of the acid from the sheets with his face on them honoring him.
Man it was strong!  Those were in my younger more "Rock and Roll" lifestyle.


----------



## rickw (Dec 16, 2009)

Just put some Montrose in. I just incorporated a Luxman amp into the system. It's an oldie but sure does work nice.


----------



## meatball (Dec 16, 2009)

LOL...yes, I remember hearing about those sheets going around in my younger more "Rock and Roll" lifestyle, too. Heard they could steal your face right off your head.


----------



## ron herbowy (Dec 16, 2009)

Jimmy Lane  blue grass


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Dec 16, 2009)

eagles
grateful Dead


----------



## pigcicles (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah Dude I'm all over too most times. Right now it a mixed music disk but on any given day could be anything from AC/DC to Bob Seger to Pearl Jam, Nickelback all the way out to ZZ Top. Different genres to include classical music, blues, light rock, hard rock to some very different obscure music. Pretty much anything but country music (just don't care for it)

So what's that tell ya??


----------



## danj (Dec 16, 2009)

Tis the season.. Christmas music.   Merry Christmas


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 16, 2009)

How about a curve ball I have Bob Marley and the whailer/ Natty Dread But most of time is News Radio I got to have my politics and news. Then you have the Jimmy Buffet when I have my Parret head hat on. I just cann't get enough of the island and the ocean.


----------



## fire it up (Dec 16, 2009)

How could I have forgotten about Marley?
The absolute king of herbal music and a great help in the cause!
Good call!  love Buffet as well, we used to have a Jimmy Buffet party at the shore in the middle of Winter, crank the heat up, wear tropical shirts, drink margaritas and listen to Buffet all night long, then when nice and drunk run down and jump naked into the freezing water.
Good times...sort of...


----------



## kamhillbilly (Dec 16, 2009)

Jamey Johnson , Merle ,Waylon ,Willie and of course The Man in black


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 16, 2009)

50's..........60's............Country............P  op.

Just about covers it all.  

Don't like the current music much, including Rap.


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Dec 16, 2009)

Never saw the Jerry snacks around here, but I can attest that the Timothy Leary was KABLAM!! Spent most of the evening convincing myself that I was ok. Those were some days...I tell ya.

"If I told you bout all that went down it would burn off both of your ears!"


----------



## fire it up (Dec 16, 2009)

We're talking about music only, don't think that counts 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I had to...no offense to anyone


----------



## linescum (Dec 16, 2009)

haven't bought one for a long time and i have converted all mine into mp3's but i am listening to The Godz right now...Hey Dude if you like "Extreme Banjo" try The Steeldrivers they are awesome


----------



## chainsaw (Dec 16, 2009)

Christmas music lately, but got a Billy Joel GH cd last week. Usually Frank Sinatra & Dean Martin, (Rat Pack) Hank Jr. Arerosmith, J. Tull, James Brown, Styx, George Jones Jefferson Airplane, Who, Doors, C.C.R.-depends on your mood. I liked that song by Nickleback "Never Again."

 Many more!


----------



## meateater (Dec 16, 2009)

As long as they play there own instruments and dont RAP........Dang, I guess I'll stick to the older stuff.


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow.  First I didn't expect as many folks to chime in as they did, but I'm glad.  And secondly, I mainly expected to see a lot of old school country.  I'm surprised that a lot of us listen to much of the same stuff.  Must be something in the smoke.

Today is was Pink Floyd's Animals and Final Cut.  Great music for FiU and his hobbies.  And for me while I'm trying to get some paperwork done.

Keep it coming.


----------



## fire it up (Dec 16, 2009)

Those are great albums, Final Cut has always been one of my favorites, and watching The Wall on, well it comes in paper or mushroom form, but that is, well was, great to watch.

not these days though, too old for that crap, now it is just the 100% all natural medicinal and completely safe goodness...

I only have 2 passions, great that they both involve smoking such wonderful things.

I would have to say out of all bands my absolute favorite has been and always will be The Beatles.
Ringo has a new album coming out in Jan. by the way


----------



## ocsnapper (Dec 17, 2009)

I just inherited a 400 CD disc player ( yes 400) so right now anything I want...


----------



## beerbelly (Dec 17, 2009)

Looked at my player, Meatloaf in, volume on max


----------



## grampyskids (Dec 17, 2009)

Man how could you not have AC/DC; Queen, Beatles, Stones and Pink Floyd.


----------



## budlighting (Dec 17, 2009)

godsmack,korn,slipknot


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 17, 2009)

I am currently listening to _*"*__*Culture of Corruption: Obama and His Team of Tax Cheats, Crooks, and Cronies"*_ by Michelle Malkin


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## solaryellow (Dec 17, 2009)

Tool, A Perfect Circle, Rage Against The Machine, System Of A Down, Pink Floyd, Ryan Farish, Trust Company, old school Metallica, etc


----------



## chefrob (Dec 17, 2009)

a couple of different reggae artist(mykal rose, steel pulse).....an old school funk mix...... a couple of classic rock(cars,steve miller).... and "the the".........................


----------



## 66galaxie (Dec 17, 2009)

In my ipod/cd players right now:
Slayer
Megadeth
Black Crowes
Rodrigo y Gabriela
Clutch
Rush
Los Straitjackets

I like everything from the Allmans to ZZ Top. No rap please. ( I do confess to liking Young MC though)


----------



## k5yac (Dec 17, 2009)

AIC

RIP Layne


----------



## desertlites (Dec 17, 2009)

I also have a huge MP3 collection-kinky freedman-new riders-kinston trio-jerry jeff walker-john anderson-and a poco harum.


----------



## the iceman (Dec 17, 2009)

Dude, thanks for reminding me. I needed to change out the discs in my truck's 6 disc changer. I've got two cartridges for it. I had...

George Harrison -  Best of Dark Horse
John Hiatt - Slow Turning
A compilation disc of rock - Creed, Nirvana, Pearl Jam, Audioslave, Mudvayne, etc.
A Perfect Circle - Mer de Noms
SRV - Best of
Triumph - Classics

Yes - The Yes Album
Van Halen - 5150
Robin Trower - Passion
Chris Rea - Espresso Logic
Bob Marley - Legend
A compilation of Grunge rock - Foo Fighters, Candlebox, Temple of the Dog, Soundgarden, etc.

Of course I also have a passion for classical. Beethoven, Bach, Tchaikovsky, etc.


----------



## alx (Dec 17, 2009)

John we must be related.Maybe 1000 people alive listen to the purple sage lmao


----------



## the iceman (Dec 17, 2009)

You mean like "Louie, Louie" from the The Kingsmen? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Vae_...eature=related


----------



## lowandslowbbq (Dec 17, 2009)

I listen to a wide variety but have the Zac Brown Band in my cd player right now, can't get enough of that chicken fried song.


----------



## fire it up (Dec 17, 2009)

Hell yeah old Metallica, before Lars started douching it up with his internet downloading whining.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 17, 2009)

LOL----Nope-----That song is more like modern crap
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, and it was one of the old line dances (the kind that gets all the women to dance mostly with themselves).


----------



## richp692 (Dec 17, 2009)




----------

